# Tell me what block signaling and control you are using...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would like to have semi-prototypical semaphore signaling on my new railroad. 

I have been looking at Viessmann signals and controls, but even with the hookup diagrams in English it is not quite 'clicking' with me.

I just want the semaphone lights and arm to change after the train enters a pre-defined block, and then revert to the prior signal after the train has cleared the occupied block.

Does Viessmann use optical detectors, current draw detectors, or some other means to detect when train movements occur?

None of this stuff had been thought of when I was model railroading in the past so this is all very new (and exciting too) to me to be able to somehow make this work.

I have been reading about LCC, but the explanation, while I understand the principles involved, did not explain any specifics nor anything concrete.

Is Viessmann such an LCC system? 

Is there anyone here using Viessmann signaling or something similar to run block detection signals or semaphores on their layout?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use Traincontroller software with Digitrax hardware.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> I have been looking at Viessmann signals and controls, but even with the hookup diagrams in English it is not quite 'clicking' with me.


can you provide a link to the signals and controls you're referring to?



MichaelE said:


> Does Viessmann use optical detectors, current draw detectors, or some other means to detect when train movements occur?


the operator manual for their 5221 control module suggests that they are using current detection which requires at least some freight cars with wheel resistors.



MichaelE said:


> I have been reading about LCC, but the explanation, while I understand the principles involved, did not explain any specifics nor anything concrete.


LCC is a protocol and messages for centralized (PC) control of model railroad accessories such as block occupancy detectors, signals and turnouts. It looks like the Viessmann control modules are standalone controllers


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Here are a couple of links. Some of the signals advertised include a .pdf for wiring and control modules. They don't say what they are using to detect the beginning and the end of the block.

https://www.reynaulds.com/catalog/dept_369.aspx

https://www.reynaulds.com/catalog/dept_383.aspx


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> They don't say what they are using to detect the beginning and the end of the block.


have you looked at the viessmann website . They list quite a few control modules see 2nd and 3rd page. Each has a operating manual. 

The one i listed before show track power routed thru the control module which suggest that they are monitoring for current thru the block. monitoring for entry/exit from the block is a more complicated.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. I will study this awhile.


----------

